
Bing has cars in Silicon Valley? - cykho
https://twitter.com/cykho/status/441345223172444160
======
CocaKoala
Yeah, I saw one a few weeks ago when I was showing my fiancee where we'll be
living. She got really excited to see a google street view car, only to be
flabbergasted. Normally the gast level of her flabber is pretty low, but this
time it was off the charts. I didn't know Bing has street view, but if I had
thought about it I guess I should have realized that if Bing doesn't have it,
they're obviously planning to implement it because to do otherwise is to be
totally braindead.

~~~
cykho
Haha - I was excited too! They guy was super nice and even stopped so I could
take a picture :)

